# motor for craftsman air compressor?



## CheckMyBrain

Hello. I just picked up an air compressor that belonged to my stepfather. It hasn't been used in a few years. I plugged it in before I transported it home to make sure it would run and build air pressure, I didn't run it for long because I figured it needed new oil. I get it home and changed the oil and cleaned out the air intake filter. It will run for about 3 minutes before it trips my 20 amp breaker. The motor says 15 amps so I thought it should be good. I am guessing the motor is probably bad. Bad news is that it is a discontinued part and the cheapest I can find a similar motor is $200. Not sure if it is worth the $200 to fix the compressor. Does anyone know any place where I could possibly find one cheaper or get this one repaired? It is a 3.5hp 15 gallon air compressor model number 919.176430. The motor is a 3.5hp GE model 5KCR48TR1W, part C-MO-3019. Next question if replacing the motor isn't an option would it be safe to run it on a higher amp breaker? I don't have one I would have to get one installed. Thanks in advance for any help or advice on the matter.


----------



## rhenning

Junk yard, tractor swap meets, flea markets, junk shops, electric repair shops, garbage pickup days, recyclers, and on and on. You will not find one in the internet with the possible exception of E-Bay. Roger


----------



## Romore

First of all, don't install a heavier breaker, if the motor is drawing excessive current it will likely overheat and start a fire. If a belt drive unit you could remove the motor and have the current draw checked by a qualified shop.
The problem may also be excessive load. What is the pressure switch set at? Anything over 125 lb is really going to make the motor work. Does the pump pulley turn freely with the belt removed? Does it have an unloader that relieves the pressure in the pump on shut down and if so is the check valve working?


----------

